# WEC 36: FABER vs. BROWN Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*WEC 36: FABER vs. BROWN*
Date: 9/3/2008
Event Type: VERSUS Live Event
Location: Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino (Hollywood, Florida)​

----------


Fight Card:


[20-1-0] *[URL="http://www.mmaforum.com/featherweight-division/44198-mike-brown-fighter-info.html"]Urijah Faber[/URL]* (c) vs. *Mike Brown* [19-4-0] - *WEC Featherweight Championship*

[16-0-0] *Paulo Filho* (c) vs. *Chael Sonnen* [21-8-1] - *WEC Middleweight Championship*

[15-3-0] *Rob McCullough* vs. *Donald Cerrone* [7-0-0]

[22-8-1] *Jens Pulver* vs. *Leonard Garcia* [11-3-0]

[3-0-0] *Mark Munoz* vs. *Steve Steinbeiss* [4-1-0]

[11-5-0] *Tim McKenzie* vs. *Doug Marshall* [7-3-0]

[4-0-0] *Jake Rosholt* vs. *Danillo Villefort* [8-2-0]

[8-4-0] *Alex Serdyukov* vs. *Johny Hendricks* [3-0-0]


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Filho is rocking a moustache!!! (Although a little thin.) Perhaps he will become the Frye of the jitz.

WAR Paulo Fryeho


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Who is this guy Faber is fighting? Is he any good? He kinda looks like the Sherminator from American Pie. 

Looks like a good card. I'll be looking forward to the championship bouts and for the Pulver fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Brown's a good fighter, who has wins over Yves Edwards and Jeff Curran, but his main strength is his wrestling. That's about it, he outwrestles his opponents. He's not a great striker and his sub game is so so. The only way he beats Faber is by laying on him for 5 rounds.

Cowboy is going to school Rob, badly.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

War Sonnen!


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Urijah is going to own and Sonnen will win, like he should have last time.


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

I dont think anyone can take the featherwieght belt from the California Kid...


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Can someone please explain to me why Sonnen *SHOULD* have won last time?? He faught stupid and got himself caught in a nasty armbar, thats it. Maybe he *could* have won if he kept it standing, but he didnt. And Im so sick of the he didnt tap bullshit. If the ref didnt stop the fight Filho was taking Sonnen's arm back to Brazil with him.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Filho beat the guy, I didn't see any controversy, since Filho would've ripped his arm off had the ref not stopped it. Why, in the hell, did he go to the ground with the guy?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

He was winning the stand-up convincingly and he was almost choked out because he took him to the ground once, the dude just did not learn his lesson.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Damone said:


> Filho beat the guy, I didn't see any controversy, since Filho would've ripped his arm off had the ref not stopped it. Why, in the hell, did he go to the ground with the guy?


To prove a point maybe, and what a point he proved.

Sonnen may win if he can keep it standing. He has a nice reach advantage, and last time he was convincingly winning the standup. Although, we know what will happen if Filho manages to take it to the ground. Sonnen better not get cocky again if hes winning the fight.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

Ouch. Is Mike Brown all the WEC has left to throw at Urijah? It doesn't seem like a very goodm atch on paper.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Can someone please explain to me why Sonnen *SHOULD* have won last time?? He faught stupid and got himself caught in a nasty armbar, thats it. Maybe he *could* have won if he kept it standing, but he didnt. And Im so sick of the he didnt tap bullshit. If the ref didnt stop the fight Filho was taking Sonnen's arm back to Brazil with him.


Exactly who cares if he didn't tap the Ref is there to protect is safety, and obviously the ref decided he was in a position he couldn't get himself out of. Tim Sylvia lost and he didn't tap, and the ref didn't have a chance to stop it and Tim's arm broke. I bet Sonnen wouldn't be bitching about not tapping if he was in rehab for a jacked up arm right now.


----------



## TheFlyingArmbar (Aug 5, 2008)

Deadpool said:


> Ouch. Is Mike Brown all the WEC has left to throw at Urijah? It doesn't seem like a very goodm atch on paper.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm really glad to see Razor Rob back in action. Didn't his opponent get that triangle choke win, but had it overturnned? Why was that?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Cochise said:


> I'm really glad to see Razor Rob back in action. Didn't his opponent get that triangle choke win, but had it overturnned? Why was that?


Yep, he did get that triangle win, but it was changed to a NC because he (Cowboy) tested positive for a diuretic.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Damone said:


> Yep, he did get that triangle win, but it was changed to a NC because he (Cowboy) tested positive for a diuretic.


drugs seem to ruin all of the fun.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Cowboy vs Razor is going to be sick.

But what I'm really looking foward to is the WEC debut of Jake Rosholt and Johny Hendricks.

If you like Cain Velasquez you will love these two.

Now I personally can't stand Filho or Sonnen I dislike both of them so I don't care who wins. I think Filho won.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

You know, it always sucks when two fighters you really like have to bang it out, because ultimately...someone has to come out on the losing side once the fight's over.

I think *everyone* is aware of how much of a loyal Rob McCullough mark I am (which is why I think some people on the forum hate him), and ever since I saw the TapouT show (yes, that's right), and looked up some vintage Cerrone material, I became a fan. CowBOIII

So, like I said...it pretty much sucks that these two got matched up, but it simply had to happen for the betterment of the WEC's lightweight landscape...and all "fanboyism" aside, I hope it's a knock-down, drag-out FOTY candidate. That would be the ultimate outcome for me, just a good f*cking fight, you know? Whether my boy RaZor wins, or CowBOIII takes it, it better be electric...which I think it will be.


Oh, and Faber will BULLDOZE Brown.


----------



## Garchez (Aug 10, 2008)

Faber is unstoppable, I can see him cruising through this fight.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Faber
Sonnen
Garcia

FTW!


----------



## SpiderSilvaMT (Aug 17, 2008)

This is an EXCELLENT card so far!

I'm a huge fan of Urijah I think he is one of the fighters that is VERY fun to watch!
Paulo Filho is also considered to be one of the top 3 Middleweights in the world! Going to be watching this one for sure.

I give the win to Urijah, but I think Filho will definetly be tested in his fight.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

I can't wait for the Pulver v. Garcia fight. Garcia put on a good show against Huerta in the UFC. Hopefully it'll be half as good as that fight


----------



## ColtonE. (Aug 25, 2008)

Faber FTW


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Im a huge Faber fan but I think he is going to have a very tough fight on his hands against Brown.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

you got the date wrong :confused02:


----------



## Mythic (Sep 6, 2008)

Faber is going to wreck Brown. Brown's chin is nothing compared to Pulver's and as far as wrestling, well Faber is a grade A, top notch wrestler


----------



## mrwildcat (May 31, 2008)

The Californian kid must win this fight.Is there any way to watch this fight without going to Florida?.Will be broadcast?


----------



## mrwildcat (May 31, 2008)

Sorry guys for bothering you,already got the answer to my question it is on VS.Jejjejejej Thanks.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

The fights are aired on Versus channel.


----------



## UFC TAPOUT (Sep 7, 2008)

I like Faber in this match. The Cali Kid can scrap.

That would be something if Brown catches him like Evans vs Liddell. There would be electricity in the air, if we have two upsets in the MMA World so close together. I can't wait to see this fight.


----------



## HungLoDojo (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll be there on Nov. 5th... Kinda disappointed it was rescheduled but whatever works... I'm excited though, should be a great couple of fights in a GREAT venue!


----------



## StDrgn (Sep 15, 2008)

The schdeule change was a disappointment but we can't control the weather so oh well. There is no one that is going to contend with Faber besides Jens. I think he is going to blow by Brown. Filho and Pulver are going to win too. I think this will lead to another Pulver vs. Faber.


----------



## OrtizÂted (Sep 29, 2008)

Faber over Brown:thumb02:
Sonnen over Filho:thumb02:


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I'm really hoping Sonnen upsets Filho.


----------



## moonlightangel8 (Oct 10, 2008)

hahah yes!!!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Urijah Faber over Brown and Sonnen over Filho. The fight of the night will be Pulver vs. Garcia IMO. Both are explosive with great chins, should be interesting.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

joppp said:


> Filho is rocking a moustache!!! (Although a little thin.) Perhaps he will become the Frye of the jitz.
> 
> WAR Paulo Fryeho


Haha, awesome post


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I cant wait for this wednesday should be better than both UFC events is October just with Faber/Brown and Pulver/Garcia I am really pumped for that fight.And who is this great wrestler I heard is debuting on wednesday will he be on the main card.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Don't suppose anyone knows if its on tv in England? Dont think so, but sky sports or setanta should get it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Holy shit Faber is done.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

It was the hair the whole time. Damn, I just lost some credits. :thumbsdown:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

man i am so happy, i was gonna change my pick to, but i didn't get online in time


----------



## StDrgn (Sep 15, 2008)

no.......


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Wow- you get cute and BLAMMO- 50k down the drain.:sad01:

Props to Brown he nailed him.​


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

Filho,Pulver,Faber all lost, night of the upsets! 

I'm glad mike won, will probably make Faber a better fighter to :thumb02:.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Faber got destroyed WOW.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Oh shit, I called both upsets. Don't mean to brag guys.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Brown dropping F-Bombs, Dana would be proud.


----------



## aellis1 (Apr 8, 2007)

wow. gets caught attempting a backwards spinning elbow??? didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Damn, Brown looks winded.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

hahahaha faber is done, go back to the beach loser hahahaaha


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

BTW Brown got hurt people he told his corner not to pick him up. I think he broke a rib.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, Brown just flattened Faber. I thought Brown was going to win, but not like this.


----------



## StDrgn (Sep 15, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> BTW Brown got hurt people he told his corner not to pick him up. I think he broke a rib.


Yeah they had to walk him back. I'm still in shock.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Damn, Brown looks winded.


Brown looks old, like really old. 

He bullied Faber around, really too big. Tough blow for the WEC, especially with Faber gaining so much buzz.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

The way he was holding the belt too. Something is up with his left ribcage.

Sucks since this is a HUGE victory for him.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Terry77 said:


> Brown looks old, like really old.
> 
> He bullied Faber around, really too big. Tough blow for the WEC, especially with Faber gaining so much buzz.



Well hes not old. Faber got destroyed end of story. I told you faber fanboys that he was an over hyped loser.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Tepang said:


> Well hes not old. Faber got destroyed end of story. I told you faber fanboys that he was an over hyped loser.


Overhyped? If you can't see why Faber is good, then you need to stop watching MMA.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Tepang said:


> Well hes not old. Faber got destroyed end of story. I told you faber fanboys that he was an over hyped loser.


I was for Brown, but Faber is not overhyped....


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

milkkid291 said:


> I was for Brown, but Faber is not overhyped....


he sucks, he never beat anybody good except pulver and pulver is way past his prime ( as seen tonight ) FABER IS OVERHYPED AND SUCKS YOU DUMB FANBOY


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Tepang said:


> he sucks, he never beat anybody good except pulver and pulver is way past his prime ( as seen tonight ) FABER IS OVERHYPED AND SUCKS YOU DUMB FANBOY


Are you dumb? I told you I was pulling for Brown and I thought Brown was going to win.


Faber is not overhyped and no, I'm not a Faber fanboy. I actually know MMA.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Faber was overhyped but Tepang you are crazy.

Faber is a talented FW. He's just not as good as the WEC or some fans made him sound.


----------



## deathinacan (Nov 6, 2008)

Faber seemed to play off of his hype. I'm not one to bet upon luck or things that seem to make a person better, but the facts are out.

Uriah was the reason I became interested in WEC. His talented skills and his unrelenting poise kept everyone on their seats. Over-hyped? Maybe. Under skilled? Never.

1 loss, then the second cost him the belt. His split decisions from move to move are on another level, but like anything, too much of the unpredictable can become predictable.

Who would see him coming off the cage with an elbow and get caugh right in the 'button'... 

I see him going back to the basics. Know that this is a let down for him, the WEC, and Faber's ever growing fan base... 

I watched the fight in a local sport bar and the look of astonishment on everyone's face was a sight to see. Nobody expected it... 

If Faber has a true warriors spirit, he'll continue training, touch base with the basics, and come back to become an even greater fighter. Nobody is perfect. Losing is expected. To admit you lost, avoid making excuses for why you lost, and learn from that loss - you'll come back twice as strong.

I see a re-match in the next 3-4 months.


----------



## drmealer (Nov 6, 2008)

If he stops throwing blind elbows he would of been alright... but he caught browns fist when he did. it seemed to me that Brown might have had a broken rib or two.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

deathinacan said:


> Faber seemed to play off of his hype. I'm not one to bet upon luck or things that seem to make a person better, but the facts are out.
> 
> Uriah was the reason I became interested in WEC. His talented skills and his unrelenting poise kept everyone on their seats. Over-hyped? Maybe. Under skilled? Never.
> 
> ...


welcome to the site, good first post. I also believe there will be a rematch just because its Faber and I wouldn't be surprised if its his next fight lol.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I had a feeling this tko would lead some people say Faber was overrated. Faber was the champ for so long for a reason, tonight just didnt go well, he was caught.


----------



## ladrft408 (Nov 6, 2008)

*R U Kidding me?*

are you guys serious? anyone who says faber is overrated obviously has no knowledge about jack. He wasnt the champ as long as he was for no reason....look at the guys he beat the crap out of. He got a lil cocky and got caught with i would say a lucky timed punch. A lil sooner and brown would have eatin a mouth full of elbow. Hell, look at his face....u could tell he F*&^^ed up and he knew it. He'll get his belt back u can beleive that. On a side note....at least he could walk back to locker room...he messed up brown's ribs real good... Freaking Sherminator American Pie looking punk.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Faber was overrated but it had nothing to do with his loss tonight. He just was people calling him the #1 FW were crazy.

He's a damn good fighter very talented but he was overrated.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Well Faber will be back soon...but on another note, wth happened to filho tonight? I mean I wanted Sonnen to win but I didn't think the fight would be like that.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I said a month ago, Mike Brown would beat him,, I gladly collected my bet money,,:thumb02:


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Faber is a great fighter. He's also the face of the WEC so he's obviously gonna be overrated. Like i said he's still a great fighter, but under skills the WEC listed him as the top Pound for pound fighter. 

Today he just ran into a bigger stronger fighter. In Faber's other fights he was always the stronger more athletic guy today he met a guy who he couldn't just manhandle like he did to others. 

I would love to see a rematch. I think Brown was alot stronger then what Faber thought he would be and that frustrated him. He got away from his gameplan and tried something drastic (Bionic swinging elbow) and got caught.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

Faber was not overrated.

Brown is just a very big and VERY strong featherweight.


----------



## StDrgn (Sep 15, 2008)

Gingers are taking over now.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I was happy Faber lost, and in such dramatic fashion. I love how Mir got real quiet real quick during that fight. I was also very impressed with Garcia, I think Faber's loss is over shadowing the amazing job he did last night. Sonnen/Filho what a ******* disappointment that fight was. I still want to see Filho vs. UFC and hell give Sonnen another shot in the UFC. Finally what happened with Razor Rob and Cerrone, I gotta find some video.


----------



## deathinacan (Nov 6, 2008)

screenamesuck said:


> welcome to the site, good first post. I also believe there will be a rematch just because its Faber and I wouldn't be surprised if its his next fight lol.


 Thanks for the words - 

I'm just wondering when the re-match is going to be. 2 months, 3 months?

If Faber goes into a training slump, an extended break, or a pause in his effort to come back even stronger, you just might see someone else jump into the ring before he gets a chance to. That or he could fall out of his weight class. In my opinion, he needs to go to a heavier class and dominate in order to establish himself again.

Another product you could see coming from his defeat is many other challenges from unseeded fighters - 'If he can do it, I can do it' comes to mind. 

To establish continued support from his fan base, he needs to put any suspicions to rest - but again, the next 2-3 weeks will be crucial for Faber. Continue on training, or take a seat from the lime-light (and grow some hair back... IE: Samson)


----------



## deathinacan (Nov 6, 2008)

StDrgn said:


> Gingers are taking over now.


 Thats just wrong... funny, but wrong...


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

It's tough to see Faber go down like that. Mike Brown caught him good. That's part of it all. I definitely don't think Urijah is overrated. He's a great fighter and has been dominate in his weight class for a long time. Stuff like this happens, but I don't think it's going to bring him down. If anything, he'll be back in the gym training to get HIS belt back.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

enufced904 said:


> It's tough to see Faber go down like that. Mike Brown caught him good. That's part of it all. I definitely don't think Urijah is overrated. He's a great fighter and has been dominate in his weight class for a long time. Stuff like this happens, but I don't think it's going to bring him down. If anything, he'll be back in the gym training to get HIS belt back.


Yea, exactly. It's easy to say that someone is overrated when they lose after a long time of being dominant in their class. When Faber comes back, and he will, he will get his belt back and everyone will know why he was and will be champion.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Damn i had all of my money on Faber too.

What can you say, he got caught.


----------



## boondoxaint (Apr 9, 2008)

i've never seen brown fight till last night. when i was watching his highlight reel it was obvious that he was the stronger of the two and gave him the advantage in that respect. i didn't however think he would win like he did. i always knew that faber couldn't take a well placed shot from anyone with at least decent power though. he always made up for his lack of power by being quick and agile while relying on his technique and risk taking movements to win fights for him. if you look at any of fabers past fights, when he gets hit with a solid shot he scrambles,changes levels and suprises his opponent. 

but this time he was up agains a really strong d-1 wrestler with strong and accurate hands. the elbow attempt by faber when he was scrambling to get away from the cage would have dropped or backed alot of opponents away but brown timed that hook perfectly. it was a done deal from there on in.


----------



## MMAaddicted01 (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree with the last couple of posts...theres some real haters on here...stop hating on Urijah...you guys are obviously going to say he is overrated after being undefeated for so long...how can you say he is overrated when he was on a 13 win streak...thats MMA for you sometimes you get caught and Faber was unlucky tonight..but stop sayin hes overhyped I bet you half of you people watched the WEC because of Faber..also you guys are complaining about how he did such a stupid elbow but thats what made Urijah so unique and talented because he took risks and tried to give the fans what they wanted to see...he always wanted to put a show on for you guys..and I think Faber said it best in his interviews..about look at him and for example Jeff Curran and Mike Brown it took Urijah Four or so years to be the biggest name in WEC and look how long it took Brown to finally get the belt and look how long it took Curran and he got destroyed...so stop hating..Urijah is very humble and respectful he accepted his defeat and was just trying to make a name for himself like any other fighter...he'll be back to get his belt...in the mean time have fun watching the boring WEC now without Faber lol


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

MMAaddicted01 said:


> I agree with the last couple of posts...theres some real haters on here...stop hating on Urijah...you guys are obviously going to say he is overrated after being undefeated for so long...how can you say he is overrated when he was on a 13 win streak...thats MMA for you sometimes you get caught and Faber was unlucky tonight..but stop sayin hes overhyped I bet you half of you people watched the WEC because of Faber..also you guys are complaining about how he did such a stupid elbow but thats what made Urijah so unique and talented because he took risks and tried to give the fans what they wanted to see...he always wanted to put a show on for you guys..and I think Faber said it best in his interviews..about look at him and for example Jeff Curran and Mike Brown it took Urijah Four or so years to be the biggest name in WEC and look how long it took Brown to finally get the belt and look how long it took Curran and he got destroyed...so stop hating..Urijah is very humble and respectful he accepted his defeat and was just trying to make a name for himself like any other fighter...he'll be back to get his belt...in the mean time have fun watching the boring WEC now without Faber lol


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Good night for Greg Jackson fighters. This man/gym is really doing something right.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

MMAaddicted01 said:


> I agree with the last couple of posts...theres some real haters on here...stop hating on Urijah...you guys are obviously going to say he is overrated after being undefeated for so long...how can you say he is overrated when he was on a 13 win streak


Thats easy, you fight bums in small promotions. The toughest fights were Curran and Pulver and Pulver took him the distance. Brown was highly underrated for the fight. I am not a hater, but lets face facts he wasn't the world #1 P4P fighter like Frank Mir would have you believe.




> ...thats MMA for you sometimes you get caught and Faber was unlucky tonight..but stop sayin hes overhyped I bet you half of you people watched the WEC because of Faber..


You're half right, I watched to see if/when he would lose and shut Mir the hell up. Also, fighting is not about luck don't take away from what Brown did, he was the stronger and better fighter tonight and it showed, we'll need a rematch to see if its a fluke.



> also you guys are complaining about how he did such a stupid elbow but thats what made Urijah so unique and talented because he took risks and tried to give the fans what they wanted to see...


Gotta disagree, from most of the fights of his I have seen, that was the first dumb thing I have seen him do. He usually takes guys down and wears them down imposing his will like most wrestlers. Last night he tried something stupid and paid the price for it, I think is striking is overhyped and it showed last night.






> he always wanted to put a show on for you guys..and I think Faber said it best in his interviews..about look at him and for example Jeff Curran and Mike Brown it took Urijah Four or so years to be the biggest name in WEC and look how long it took Brown to finally get the belt and look how long it took Curran and he got destroyed...


I don't follow your logic here, what does it matter how long it took guys to get a shot or the belt? Brown fought and beat Curran and got a title shot now he is the champ I would say that is pretty good in terms of time.



> so stop hating..Urijah is very humble and respectful he accepted his defeat and was just trying to make a name for himself like any other fighter...he'll be back to get his belt...in the mean time have fun watching the boring WEC now without Faber lol


Wow, if you cannot handle people bashing your fave fighters and having differing opinions I might suggest you stay off the internet. He has made a name for himself, think he will pull up stakes and go to the UFC or DREAM? No and you know why cuz deep down he knows he would get murdered in those markets. That is the reason I don't like him, guys like Frank Mir think he is gods gift to fighting when in reality he isn't all that great.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

IcemanCometh said:


> Gotta disagree, from most of the fights of his I have seen, that was the first dumb thing I have seen him do. He usually takes guys down and wears them down imposing his will like most wrestlers. Last night he tried something stupid and paid the price for it, I think is striking is overhyped and it showed last night.


It was only stupid to u, because it didn't land. No one said it was stupid when Faber land a knee by jumping up while his other leg was being held in a single leg takedown attempt. That is just how Faber is, he is an innovator who always looks for ways to win. After 13 consecutive wins and multiple title defenses, he gets caught and NOW everyone is saying he is overrated...I don't think so.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nah D.P. it was honestly pretty stupid he wasn't protecting his face and was asking to get knocked out.

He tried something cool but it wasn't smart at all.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

That's a risk u take when throwing a shot like that. A-Silva does it all the time, he just never got punched at the same time. Like I said, it was only stupid because he missed and got knocked out, without the miss or the knockout it would have been Faber being Faber.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

D.P. said:


> It was only stupid to u, because it didn't land.


Um gee I thought you agreed MMAaddict who was complaining that other people not just me said it was stupid. Not to mention if it cost you the fight its pretty much a lame move.


> No one said it was stupid when Faber land a knee by jumping up while his other leg was being held in a single leg takedown attempt.


I can agreee with that, it was stupid when everybody started doing it like Grove.



> That is just how Faber is, he is an innovator who always looks for ways to win.


Gee and so are all the other fighters trying to win fights...




> After 13 consecutive wins and multiple title defenses, he gets caught and NOW everyone is saying he is overrated...I don't think so.


How long you been at this board or on the internet? Plenty of people have been saying he is overrated and against a solid oppentent he would lose.



D.P. said:


> That's a risk u take when throwing a shot like that. A-Silva does it all the time, he just never got punched at the same time. Like I said, it was only stupid because he missed and got knocked out, without the miss or the knockout it would have been Faber being Faber.



Nice back peddling there, and oh even implying A. Silva and Faber are on the same level of striking is insulting to Anderson.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

IcemanCometh said:


> How long you been at this board or on the internet? Plenty of people have been saying he is overrated and against a solid oppentent he would lose.
> 
> Nice back peddling there, and oh even implying A. Silva and Faber are on the same level of striking is insulting to Anderson.


First off i've been on the internet and this forum (Just not Registered)a long time. I know there were people that disliked him and thought her was overrated, same goes for many fighters. But now because of what happened many more people are trying to say that he was overhyped and whatever. We don't know how solid of a fighter Brown really is, that can't be determined from a punch. And Faber has faced solid opponents..Curran, Pulver. Even early on, defeating the then undefeated Charlie Valencia and Joe pearson who had come off 7 straight victories.
And when did I imply that silva and Faber were on the same level of striking? I was using an example that Silva throws these "stupid" elbws all the time, the difference is he wasnt caught with a punch during one of them.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

D.P. said:


> First off i've been on the internet and this forum (Just not Registered)a long time. I know there were people that disliked him and thought her was overrated, same goes for many fighters. But now because of what happened many more people are trying to say that he was overhyped and whatever. We don't know how solid of a fighter Brown really is, that can't be determined from a punch. And Faber has faced solid opponents..Curran, Pulver. Even early on, defeating the then undefeated Charlie Valencia and Joe pearson who had come off 7 straight victories.
> And when did I imply that silva and Faber were on the same level of striking? I was using an example that Silva throws these "stupid" elbws all the time, the difference is he wasnt caught with a punch during one of them.


Hate to burst your bubble but if you listen to Frank Mir do commentary for one of his fights it becomes abundently clear he is/was overhyped. Furthermore, I would say Brown being 20-4 with wins over guys like Curran, Yves Edwards, and now Faber and training at ATT he is no slouch. Please dude, guys like Vaencia and Pearson were beating up cans with 1-2, 1-1, 6-9 records before fighting Faber how am I to believe those wins are credible. Its the Rich Franklin syndrome just because someone has a bunch of wins on his record doesn't mean he is a great fighter, esp. if its against less than stellar fighters. As for the Anderson comment he isn't so stupid to throw it blind like that and actually lands it when he does it and he can take the punch if it comes.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

IcemanCometh said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but if you listen to Frank Mir do commentary for one of his fights it becomes abundently clear he is/was overhyped. Furthermore, I would say Brown being 20-4 with wins over guys like Curran, Yves Edwards, and now Faber and training at ATT he is no slouch. Please dude, guys like Vaencia and Pearson were beating up cans with 1-2, 1-1, 6-9 records before fighting Faber how am I to believe those wins are credible. Its the Rich Franklin syndrome just because someone has a bunch of wins on his record doesn't mean he is a great fighter, esp. if its against less than stellar fighters. As for the Anderson comment he isn't so stupid to throw it blind like that and actually lands it when he does it and he can take the punch if it comes.


Actually Valencia was undefeated at 7-0 when he lost to Faber and Pearson was coming off a 7-win streak, look it up. And I just randomly picked a couple fighters as an example.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

D.P. said:


> That's a risk u take when throwing a shot like that. A-Silva does it all the time, he just never got punched at the same time. Like I said, it was only stupid because he missed and got knocked out, without the miss or the knockout it would have been Faber being Faber.


Anderson is a much better striker and doesn't throw it like that at all.

Faber loaded it up threw it from far away and gave Brown a easy counter chance.

It was a dumb elbow I'm not sure how you can question that.

And no one is saying Faber isn't good but he was considered the clear #1 FW and I don't think he was.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Anderson is a much better striker and doesn't throw it like that at all.
> 
> Faber loaded it up threw it from far away and gave Brown a easy counter chance.
> 
> ...


What I'm trying to say is that because of him getting punched while throwing that elbow, it looked stupid. If it were not for the punch, that elbow would have landed, and it would have been fine. And also, he was not too far away, he almost caught him, had it not been for the punch from Brown.(see video) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpzgB9LyXeY

And also Brown's punch was not a counter to Faber's elbow, he had thrown the punch at the same time, but connected.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

He loaded it up from off the cage and there was way too much space between him and Brown.

Also the punch was clearly a counter Brown doesn't start throwing the punch till Faber was already coming foward.

And sure if it landed no one would've said anything but when you throw a dumb strike and you get caught that is when people notice it's dumb. Liddell threw that body shot a ton of times and it was a dumb strike those times to. But after Rampage knocked him out after it people started to realize how dumb of a strike it was.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> He loaded it up from off the cage and there was way too much space between him and Brown.


Yea, but at the point of contact, Faber's elbow was maybe half an inch from his face, it doesn't matter where it came from, it would have landed had it not been for the punch.



bbjd7 said:


> And sure if it landed no one would've said anything but when you throw a dumb strike and you get caught that is when people notice it's dumb.


That's what I've been saying, it's because he was caught while throwing the elbow that they are saying it's dumb.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea because he left himself open to get hit and got hit people are calling it dumb.


----------

